

Twitter in French, Italian, German, and Spanish - abraham
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/10/coming-soon-twitter-in-more-languages.html

======
mdemare
Bizarre, instead of simply hiring a couple of translators at $0.10 a word,
they build a tool to let users translate the site. How many words of copy does
twitter.com have anyway? I count less than 100 on the frontpage.

And it's not just twitter - Facebook did the same - with painful results.

The truth is, being a native speaker isn't enough to produce good
translations. And while the English creators of a site can't tell the
difference, its users certainly can.

